# Help



## Barry (May 10, 2013)

I remember there was a thread about mericlone of delenatii blooming. Can anyone help to found out the thread?
Thanks!
Barry


----------



## JeanLux (May 10, 2013)

==> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28897&highlight=mericlone+delenatii ?????

by the search function!

Jean


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2013)

Hehe, whenever I see "help" in the taxonomy forum I think if the long-petaled phrag. debacle.


----------



## Barry (May 10, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> ==> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28897&highlight=mericlone+delenatii ?????
> 
> by the search function!
> 
> Jean



Thank you!


----------

